# Log Arch/Forklift



## CRESTLINE (Feb 19, 2014)

nk14zp requested in another thread he wanted to see more pics of our log arch/forklift so I'm posting them on this new thread. My son and myself constructed this arch out of mostly scrap metal my dad had collected over the years. It started out as just an arch to move logs about 1/2 mile from my daughter and son-in-laws property, where they were putting their house, to my house. It worked great for this purpose. After we got all the logs moved we needed a way to get the logs to the saw mill, that's when the idea came up for the forks. It all works great and can be easily transformed form arch to lift and visa-versa back to arch in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 19, 2014)

Crestline, beautiful job, especially for being built from scrap! If you weren't a top-notch welder before, I bet you are now. I see mostly how it works, but I'm just puzzled by what appears to be an iron rod and a a cable that run the length of the arch/lift. Lights are a nice touch. Are they magnetic mount? Nice open area to work in, and it looks like you have enough logs to last you a long time! Thanks for posting.


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 19, 2014)

The cable you referred to is what controls the tilt of the forks. The original design (shown in the pics) used a porta-power pump and a pull back cylinder. It worked good but was slow. We now have a 2500 lb winch for this purpose which works a lot better because it gives much more tilt and is a lot faster.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 19, 2014)

That's awesome, the forks even tilt, what a great way to move logs around. Have you used it much with an ATV?


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 19, 2014)

mesupra said:


> That's awesome, the forks even tilt, what a great way to move logs around. Have you used it much with an ATV?


I have a Minneapolis Moline yard tractor/mower that you can see in the first pic that I use. We have a ball hitch on the front of the tractor which makes it easy to guide in tight places. We also have remote switches on the tractor so the winches can be operated from the driver seat.


----------



## cityslicker (Feb 19, 2014)

Super cool, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## psgflier (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice. Any chance you could post a video of using both as a fork and as an arch?


----------



## Mad Manitoban (Mar 2, 2014)

That is brilliant!


----------



## rwthom279 (Mar 4, 2014)

psgflier said:


> Very nice. Any chance you could post a video of using both as a fork and as an arch?


 
x2 - Would love to see it in action. opcorn: BTW, I am envious of your *FLAT *ground in background.  Looks like you have a several nice sticks to saw up as well!!


----------



## CRESTLINE (Mar 4, 2014)

rwthom279 said:


> BTW, I am envious of your FLAT ground in background.


 That is actually an old baseball park, but works very well as a log yard!!


----------



## CRESTLINE (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is a link to a video we made of our arch/forklift.


----------



## psgflier (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. That's gotta be one of the best arches I've seen.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow! Thank you for posting the video. It is amazing that you can do all that with the little MM. I bet you had an Erector Set when you were a kid!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 22, 2014)

Lots of neat features on that arch but, boy it's huge!

SR


----------



## CRESTLINE (Mar 22, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> boy it's huge!
> 
> 
> You know what they say, go BIG or go home.


----------



## Corey German (Mar 23, 2014)

That is bad to the bone... Great Job. Can you make me one that will hook to the ol ladys push mower?? lol. I love it.


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 23, 2014)

That is a wonderful machine. 
Great job.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Mar 23, 2014)

Good work very well thought out


----------



## rwthom279 (Mar 24, 2014)

psgflier said:


> Thanks for posting this. That's gotta be one of the best arches I've seen.



x 2



Dave Boyt said:


> It is amazing that you can do all that with the little MM.



Just proves that a person doesn't need big $$$ for support equipment, just some ingenuity. Well thought out log/lumber handling tool. 



CRESTLINE said:


> That is actually an old baseball park, but works very well as a log yard!!



Yeah, the video REALLY made me jealous of your flat ground!


----------

